# Ramp in STS and LTS



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Just over 1000 miles in Z2 power now from the Winter on the trainer and I'm up to about 2- 2.5 hours on my weekends with 12 hours total / week. So I'm throwing in some threshold intervals now, I can't add any more hours to the training load so this will keep me ramping up both short term stress and long term stress loads in my training. Is it important to continue to keep STS and LTS ramping up if I want to make progress or is there a point they should level off and the stress balance get closer to zero, while still getting benefit from training? I'm at about 60 for STS and 85 for LTS right now, I'm not planning on racing so no need to taper or peak, just trying to add speed to my rides this coming season when I want to join some group rides.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Srode said:


> Is it important to continue to keep STS and LTS ramping up if I want to make progress or is there a point they should level off and the stress balance get closer to zero, while still getting benefit from training?


Yes, there comes a time you need to ease off on the training loads, be it because you need some recovery, are increasing the load of high (supra threshold in particular) intensity work, or are attempting to taper. 

Where that point is for you specifically isn't possible to answer with a general response as everyone's individual circumstances are different.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Alex, I won't worry about continuing to build the training load as much as sticking with the plan to increase intensity for now.


----------

